# studying in malaysia



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi

Is there any institute which offers 1-3 months study program on project management or soft skilles developement , leadership skills or business management

the aim is to do study and learn about malaysia

regards


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

_project management _
If you are eligible, advisable to focus on PMP project Management Professional certification from PMI - you will notice in most job descriptions on PM roles, potential employers demand PMP certification (or Prince 2).

_or soft skilles developement_
do you mean software skills or soft skills?


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

*short term courses*



lorgnette said:


> _project management _
> If you are eligible, advisable to focus on PMP project Management Professional certification from PMI - you will notice in most job descriptions on PM roles, potential employers demand PMP certification (or Prince 2).
> 
> _or soft skilles developement_
> do you mean software skills or soft skills?


i meant sof skills like leadership , management of people etc.

since i have already enough software skills :juggle:

are there private institutes ? since i browsed and found that there is only MBA or PMP courses lasting only 5days . I need something which for 1-3 months.

thanks for the reply
kmt


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

*short term courses in malaysia*



kmt said:


> i meant sof skills like leadership , management of people etc.
> 
> since i have already enough software skills :juggle:
> 
> ...


i am looking for short term courses in malaysia , please help with ideas
or links


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Advisable to look into short term courses down South as teaching medium in Singapore is English language whereas Malaysian institutions are multi lingual and courses could be conducted either in English or Bahasa Malaysia.

What is your competency level in understanding/speaking/writing Bahasa Malaysia?


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

*short term courses in malaysia*



lorgnette said:


> Advisable to look into short term courses down South as teaching medium in Singapore is English language whereas Malaysian institutions are multi lingual and courses could be conducted either in English or Bahasa Malaysia.
> 
> What is your competency level in understanding/speaking/writing Bahasa Malaysia?


Bahasa Malaysia = 0

English, German and Tamil i can speak lane:


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

I am unable to recommend an institute offering lectures in soft skills for 30 days duration esp with English teaching medium in KL. Maybe you have to take several short intensive courses back to back. 

Surely, there is no place offering German and Tamil medium in soft skills over Malaysia except by unregistered private tutors.

Good luck!


----------

